# Seasonal Hobby?



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Curious if you guys do this hobby year round or seasonally. I have always viewed it as a winter endeavor. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Year round when the time is right,
Sometime life gets in the way.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

If I finally get to put the layout in the yard, it will be year round, weather permitting. If after I retire, and my wife and I decide to move, (and hopefully not to the cemetery), I will look for a place with either a good sized basement, or an extra room large enough for a substantial layout that I could work on year round.
Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Year round...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think it's year-round....maybe more intense in the winter months, but that may be just a Canadian climate view of it....:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Year round for me.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*What's "winter?"*



Odyknuck said:


> Curious if you guys do this hobby year round or seasonally. I have always viewed it as a winter endeavor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 I model year round. I live in San Diego, Calif. We don't have winter! 

Traction Fan


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

365 and 24/7, so to speak. 

Nothing seasonal about model trains here, except at Christmas we also have a setup around the tree!


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Odyknuck said:


> Curious if you guys do this hobby year round or seasonally. I have always viewed it as a winter endeavor.


I got back into the hobby as something to do during the winter months. But I also joined a club that operates year 'round. But it's always something that can be worked on whenever the weather keeps you inside.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Year round...


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Mainly over the winter unless there is rain keeping me from my outdoor repairs and custom mini bike builds.

I am setting up a g scale in the yard for my granddaughter though.


----------



## santafewillie (Feb 13, 2016)

Year round for me.
Willie


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Mostly November thru April for me since I'm heavily involved in the classic car hobby from May thru October. During the 'car' season I only tinker with the layout on rainy days.
Bob


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

year round, but more so thru winter or inclimate weather.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Trains are an all year round hobby for me.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Climate controlled layout room...it's year round...tho actually
running the trains is hit or miss...moods...chores...and
competing events. The way I look at it, it's a hobby, what you
do when you don't have something else that's more important.
It is to ensure that the TV stays off til the 6P news. And you
won't get hit by a texting driver.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The intent for it to be year round is definitely there.

The demands on my free time are more intense in the warm months, so hours with trains definitely suffers.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

All year long for hobbies except for hockey, but only because they take the ice out for five months.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Year round, also.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Now that we've moved I have a dedicated train area, so it will soon be year around for me.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Year round when possible. The outdoor stuff takes a lot of time in the spring and summer, though.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

All year? It's a hobby. Not just an alternative to being outside. Not that I do much of that anyways.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Mostly winter but it's my bad weather go to hobby also.
I did ride my HD to the hobby shop though:appl:


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Spent all last summer cleaning out the basement and building 500 sq feet of table! Darn tootin it's year round! For god or ill I'm in it hip deep and see no end to the 'putzing' available with this much room! I now have something to DO that will take the rest of my life to 'finish'!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I guess you could put me in the all year category. I like to run my G scale in the warmer months… when I'm not camping, boating, fishing, shooting or fixing something around the house.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

I think it would be more accurate to refer to this hobby as "sectional" or "flexible".


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

For me it's mostly seasonal, through the winter months. I'm going to try and work on it more through the summer if the weather permits (is bad outside), but it will be limited.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

For me I would like to say year round, but more work gets done in the winter. I have a 2 acre lawn to maintain, plus one of my hobbies is restoring classic cars and this takes more of my time in the summer. We also do a lot of leisure traveling in the summer months.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Year Round!*

Year Round for me and obviously during the Summer and Fall it gets dicey due to work hours, but still will take the time to get out to the layout and fiddle around with Train Time! Keeps me insane...ergh SANE!!


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Year round for me. A little more during the hottest and coldest days of summer and winter.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm on year #2 of modeling, year #1 was Winter only. I've made so much progress this Winter though, that I might just be motivated to keep it up through the whole year now. BUT, warm months come and who knows where the days will take me!


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Year around but it suffers in summer and fall


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

90% November through March, 10% rest of the year.


----------

